# What I'm working on, HO Micro Trolley layout



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

What I'm working on, HO Micro Trolley layout 










I was given the track a couple years ago at the NNGC in Pasadena. Its from old Tyco Trolley set from the 70's. I've had the track, base and powerpack put together for over a year but struggled to come up with an idea for finishing it. I finally had an idea for a city park, that was small enough to fit in the open space and still allow for alot of detailing. So here it is today, I just got the Tram, I had to cut up the chassis to allow for a tighter turning radius, so far nothing else will work on that radius, including the Tyco tram model originally made for the track, go figure!





























Still LOTS to do, but since I went WAY WAY overboard last year buying stuff for the last HO micro and really blew the living carp out of my hobby budget, I'm taking this one alot slower and buying things much slower, but I thought I'd share this today.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

"and really blew the living *carp* out of my hobby budget"

Victor;

Be careful what you do with live fish. You don't want a flock of little PETA people picketing your very nice mini layout. 

Best wishes,
David Meashey


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

The park is a good idea Vic. I like it, being urban to fit with the tram but scope for organic detailing. Some old street lamps might work in well too. A pair of those el-chepo LED ones mounted on a pole will keep you under budget.

Maybe some people too, playing children. Someone selling balloons. A hotdog stand. A dog having a pee... 










Andrew


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

A few progress pics, adding details, and figures, oy vey... lots of figures 





































No time constraint, working in figures based on what interesting ones I can find, have a brass band on the way for the gazebo, hence the loose roof, and a packet of people from China coming, we'll see how good they look compared the WS figures I have been using. I wasn't too impressed with the bulk China N figures I used on my castle micro, but they worked and it's N, cant get too fussy about details when things are that small.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Final progress pics, adding last details, vehicles and figures, OMG... lots more figures 

Lots and lots of activity, people, action and once again I spent way more than I anticipated or 

expected, but I wasn't doing to leave it half done, so I used a bit of my tax refund to finish this.


The City Park

Front view: Uncle Jerry and his riding buddies and the hot dog vendors cart:



















The Brass Band is playing in the gazebo:



















The monument to Saint Mary Elephant










Theres a stickball game underway, rather dangerous in such a small area:










The playground is lively as usual:










The Farmers Market is getting set up:



















Someone showed up with a Lambo for a photo shoot, its gathering a crowd now:



















The back side ice cream stand is the place to be on a hot day:










Looks like a picnic under the trees began before the ice cream cart arrived:










Traffics starting to build up:




























Yep its getting heavy




























Darn kids and their Hot Rods!










Ahh here's whats causing the traffic jam!










And with that, to quote Porky Pig, Thats all folks!


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I think I'll catch a peaceful tram to the other side. Way too hectic!

Vic, you could have Superman coming out from the phone box.

Andrew


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Vic, you are resourceful, imaginative, humorous, and prolific!!

You inspire me to imagine something similar, but with a graveyard in the middle; and with each 45 degrees of trolley travel, something awful happens. 

Great job!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, micros don't seam to be as popular a modeling subject they once were, but I'm having fun with it, guess that what matters right? ;-)


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

To whom it may concern, due to circumstances beyond my control (Vertical Scope screwing the pooch and deleting 80MB of my photo history three months ago with no resolution) This and all other threads of my 10+ years of activity on this site are now closed, if you are curious please look to my identical threads on LargeScaleCentral which in the coming months I will attempt to re-edit photos into from my personal archives once I have a new storage site up and running. It was fun while it lasted but the collective of monkeys now running this site now have soured my experience. Have a good day.


----------

